# Hello from Kentucky



## Philip (Dec 6, 2011)

Just wanted to say hi to all of you,looks like a great place with lots of info.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to the site Philip, you will like it here.........


----------



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome, have fun and enjoy........


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, looks like your just up the road a ways.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, Do you have bees yet, or thinking of getting some. ?


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome from Western Kentucky. Lots of information and help available here.


Tim


----------



## Philip (Dec 6, 2011)

I have one hive,hoping to add another or two this spring.


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to the site! We have lots of knowledable folks here.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Philip!


----------



## Philip (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello there Keeper,thanks for the welcome.I've got a good friend down your way,he lives in Parrish,Fl and has a tv series called Dry Creek Americas First Frontier.His name is Les Mcdowell.My Dad also lives down past you in Venice.


----------

